# Shinemore Maltese from Korea



## maximus

Hi,

Does anyone have one of her babies? If so, how do you go about getting one? Thanks.

Love
Maximus & Beamer


----------



## Sylie

Fifi was from Shinemore and she was completely perfect. Go to the website to find contact info. However, in my opinion it is not a good time to get a third puppy. You need to spend your time training and socializing Maximus and Beamer. I strongly advise you to wait until your two are at least a year and a half old. 

Oops...I was confused. I thought you had two puppies. Sorry.


----------



## maximus

Oh Fifi is from Shinemore? I'm so sorry for your loss. But now you have beautiful Hope:wub:. I'm going to give her a call and see what she has to say.

Yeah I only have Beamer. Maximus went to heaven in June.

Love,

Beamer and Maximus in heaven.


----------



## maximus

Hi,

Potential baby girl from Shinemore. :wub:

Love,

Beamer and Maximus in heaven.


----------



## sherry

Oh my gosh! She is precious!


----------



## edelweiss

Did you ask if this puppy is related in lines to Fifi? Since the exact cause of her reaction to the procedure has not been made clear; I would certainly ask that question for my own peace of mind.
My Lisi is half Shinemore & she is allergic to LOTS of stuff, which has resulted in an immune mediated disorder. I don't know which side the allergies came from (she is also half Italian) but I would want people to be open about stuff if I were searching for a puppy so I am just throwing it out there. Kitzel is Lisi's half brother & he has a few allergic issues but not as serious as Lisi's.


----------



## edelweiss

Having made the statement above I would still not trade my 2 for all the tea in China!


----------



## Sylie

edelweiss said:


> Did you ask if this puppy is related in lines to Fifi? Since the exact cause of her reaction to the procedure has not been made clear; I would certainly ask that question for my own peace of mind.
> My Lisi is half Shinemore & she is allergic to LOTS of stuff, which has resulted in an immune mediated disorder. I don't know which side the allergies came from (she is also half Italian) but I would want people to be open about stuff if I were searching for a puppy so I am just throwing it out there. Kitzel is Lisi's half brother & he has a few allergic issues but not as serious as Lisi's.


It should be noted that the necropsy found no congenital defects in Fifi's heart. Her lab work was all good.


----------



## maximus

Hi,

I spoke to her briefly last night (she's very nice) and I will definitely find out more about that girl before I make a decision. I certainly don't need another heartache. 

Thank you guys.

Love,

Beamer and Maximus in heaven


----------



## edelweiss

Sylie said:


> It should be noted that the necropsy found no congenital defects in Fifi's heart. Her lab work was all good.


Sylvia, that is precisely why I am thinking it could have been an allergic reaction of some sort. While all off-spring do not inherit allergies, they do tend to run in families, so that to me is reason for caution. Of course the breeder would not necessarily have known of any risks IF it were, indeed, an allergy.
Did Fifi have siblings?


----------



## Sylie

edelweiss said:


> Sylvia, that is precisely why I am thinking it could have been an allergic reaction of some sort. While all off-spring do not inherit allergies, they do tend to run in families, so that to me is reason for caution. Of course the breeder would not necessarily have known of any risks IF it were, indeed, an allergy.
> Did Fifi have siblings?


The vet never considered allergy as a possibility that would have caused cardiac arrest. She had not been given any medication. I will never know what happened, but without any evidence that she had a congenital problem, I don't want to cause any speculation. NaRae Lee is an excellent breeder. I would have gotten another puppy from her, but I didn't want to wait another day. Hope's mother is a Shinemore bred champion.


----------



## edelweiss

Sylie said:


> The vet never considered allergy as a possibility that would have caused cardiac arrest. She had not been given any medication. I will never know what happened, but without any evidence that she had a congenital problem, I don't want to cause any speculation. NaRae Lee is an excellent breeder. I would have gotten another puppy from her, but I didn't want to wait another day. Hope's mother is a Shinemore bred champion.


Did Fifi have siblings?:wub:


----------



## Sylie

edelweiss said:


> Did Fifi have siblings?:wub:


I suppose, but I don't know the particulars. the language barrier makes communication difficult, so I stick to basics when I write back and forth. I never asked about siblings.


----------



## maltese manica

Sunhee that little girl is so cute! I would talk again to Nara Lee and just get more information!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

the puppy is so adorable!


----------



## Deborah

I am so sorry for your loss and happy that you have Hope.
I guess I am confused about what happened to FiFi. I would think she would have to be medicated before they even started to put the catheter in. I would think that would be hard to do without medication.
Just curious as to what happened.


----------



## TLR

My Krisi is from Shinemore and I couldn't be happier with her. Lee was great to work with and totally honest about Krisi's size, temperament etc. I'm very happy with Krisi and the process was smooth. I did have anxiety about the long trip but Pat and Sylvia helped me along the way.


----------



## sassy's mommy

My Pixie is from Shinemore and I am thrilled with her. Narae Lee is very responsible and always available to answer questions.


----------



## maximus

Happy New Year Everyone!

That little gir's father is Fifi's father. Different mommies though. NaRahe has been extremly thoughtful and still talking to her to make a decision.

Love,

Beamer and Maximus in heaven


----------



## edelweiss

Just be sure to get as much info as possible. Since we have the same sire here I would ask the question: Have any other off-spring, besides Fifi, had medical issues? Since you will be getting a girl & probably want to sterilize her I assume you have already thought of this. 
Since some are able to communicate well with the breeder, and some not much at all or only on a simplistic level, I would want to ask the owners of any other siblings who have neutered/spayed their babies. It could have been a freak circumstance, but I am not one to take chances, whereas others may not be so concerned. It all comes down to what you are comfortable with---my way is not better than yours, it is just mine.


----------



## maggieh

edelweiss said:


> Just be sure to get as much info as possible. Since we have the same sire here I would ask the question: Have any other off-spring, besides Fifi, had medical issues? Since you will be getting a girl & probably want to sterilize her I assume you have already thought of this.
> Since some are able to communicate well with the breeder, and some not much at all or only on a simplistic level, I would want to ask the owners of any other siblings who have neutered/spayed their babies. It could have been a freak circumstance, but I am not one to take chances, whereas others may not be so concerned. It all comes down to what you are comfortable with---my way is not better than yours, it is just mine.


Sandi makes a great point. Since there has been one offspring with some sort of medical issue, I would want more information about the sires other offspring.


----------



## Sylie

I hate that Fifi's death is casting doubt on her breeder. Somethings just happen. We want to know the reason, but perhaps the reason is not something we can understand.
Fifi's vet phoned me yesterday to tell me results found by the lab. She said it was 12 pages long, but the final conclusion was that there was no known medical reason. I think of "sudden infant death syndrome." She was a very healthy dog. Here bloodwork was all good. The vets are disturbed and they want an answer too.


----------



## shellbeme

Shinemore are my favorite maltese and if I had the funds for it and was able to have a zillion dogs-I would not hesitate to purchase one from Shinemore. I love their dogs!


----------



## maddysmom

I would not hesitate for a second adopting a fluff from Shinemore.
When I was looking for a fluff I was in contact with Narae but she did not have a female which is how I ended up with Suki from Sunnydales. Both breeders are exceptional, have beautiful healthy Maltese and very much accommodating.


----------



## edelweiss

Sylvia, please believe me when I say "I am not trying to be difficult." I would, however, as a perspective buyer want to have all the info possible---which is what you & others solicited when they brought over a pup. 
I do have to agree with Deborah in that a catheter is normally not inserted without some sort of pre-medication. 
I am also not saying that these puppies are not drop dead beautiful---they are without question, for the most part---but a lot of stuff goes into a decision besides looks. I have a propeller brain & I can't not go where my mind is not satisfied. 
Part of this forum has always been to be open about things. I know there are a lot of wonderful people here w/Shinemore pups & I am not trying to cast any shadows on these---not in the least . I think people who know me will understand that, and if not, I can live w. that.
People will continue to go to Shinemore, and if that is what they want then I truly, sincerely wish them well. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Deborah said:


> I am so sorry for your loss and happy that you have Hope.
> I guess I am confused about what happened to FiFi. I would think she would have to be medicated before they even started to put the catheter in. I would think that would be hard to do without medication.
> Just curious as to what happened.


I am confused, too. I thought the initial part of the induction process, to sedate, was done before insertion of a catheter. And, then more sedation would be administered preparing for the anesthesia and surgery. I just don't understand why FiFi would not have been sedated before inserting the catheter.


----------



## Bailey&Me

edelweiss said:


> Sylvia, please believe me when I say "I am not trying to be difficult." I would, however, as a perspective buyer want to have all the info possible---which is what you & others solicited when they brought over a pup.
> I do have to agree with Deborah in that a catheter is normally not inserted without some sort of pre-medication.
> *I am also not saying that these puppies are not drop dead beautiful---they are without question, for the most part---but a lot of stuff goes into a decision besides looks. * I have a propeller brain & I can't not go where my mind is not satisfied.
> Part of this forum has always been to be open about things. I know there are a lot of wonderful people here w/Shinemore pups & I am not trying to cast any shadows on these---not in the least . I think people who know me will understand that, and if not, I can live w. that.
> People will continue to go to Shinemore, and if that is what they want then I truly, sincerely wish them well. :wub:


:goodpost:


----------



## Sylie

I MUST stop speculating. I can only live with the thought that Fifi was on a brief mission in this world. I won't come back to this thread...but dear friends, please stop trying to find an answer. Trust that I did everything I should. Trust that I selected a top notch vet.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

edelweiss said:


> Just be sure to get as much info as possible. Since we have the same sire here I would ask the question: Have any other off-spring, besides Fifi, had medical issues? Since you will be getting a girl & probably want to sterilize her I assume you have already thought of this.
> Since some are able to communicate well with the breeder, and some not much at all or only on a simplistic level, I would want to ask the owners of any other siblings who have neutered/spayed their babies. It could have been a freak circumstance, but I am not one to take chances, whereas others may not be so concerned. It all comes down to what you are comfortable with---my way is not better than yours, it is just mine.





Sylie said:


> I hate that Fifi's death is casting doubt on her breeder. Somethings just happen. We want to know the reason, but perhaps the reason is not something we can understand.
> Fifi's vet phoned me yesterday to tell me results found by the lab. She said it was 12 pages long, but the final conclusion was that there was no known medical reason. I think of "sudden infant death syndrome." She was a very healthy dog. Here bloodwork was all good. The vets are disturbed and they want an answer too.


Sylvia, I don't see anyone on this thread saying anything negative about the breeder. I think it's good though ... and, especially for those who are considering another puppy ... to be asking as many questions as possible. 

One question I have in regard to any breeder ... is how many litters do they have available at one time? And, if more than one litter ... how is that possible? Who cares for the puppies? I question when I see a longer waiting period for some breeders ... and, yet others seem to have a lot more puppies available within much shorter time frames.


----------



## Piccolina

edelweiss said:


> Sylvia, please believe me when I say "I am not trying to be difficult." I would, however, as a perspective buyer want to have all the info possible---which is what you & others solicited when they brought over a pup.
> I do have to agree with Deborah in that a catheter is normally not inserted without some sort of pre-medication.
> I am also not saying that these puppies are not drop dead beautiful---they are without question, for the most part---but a lot of stuff goes into a decision besides looks. I have a propeller brain & I can't not go where my mind is not satisfied.
> Part of this forum has always been to be open about things. I know there are a lot of wonderful people here w/Shinemore pups & I am not trying to cast any shadows on these---not in the least . I think people who know me will understand that, and if not, I can live w. that.
> People will continue to go to Shinemore, and if that is what they want then I truly, sincerely wish them well. :wub:




:goodpost:


----------



## Piccolina

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I think it's good and, especially for those who are considering another puppy ... to be asking as many questions as possible.





:ThankYou: I agree


----------



## mss

I don't know the details of anesthesia techniques, by any means. But I know that some of my dogs have had catheters when hospitalized for illness, and they were not sedated to do that. Of course, they were probably pretty low-energy at that time to begin with. 

Sylvia (if you do come back to this thread), I'm sure that nobody is blaming you or the breeder, but they are sad and mystified and would hope that enough information could be discovered so that whatever happened does not happen to another pup and owner, if it can be avoided. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> edelweiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be sure to get as much info as possible. Since we have the same sire here I would ask the question: Have any other off-spring, besides Fifi, had medical issues? Since you will be getting a girl & probably want to sterilize her I assume you have already thought of this.
> Since some are able to communicate well with the breeder, and some not much at all or only on a simplistic level, I would want to ask the owners of any other siblings who have neutered/spayed their babies. It could have been a freak circumstance, but I am not one to take chances, whereas others may not be so concerned. It all comes down to what you are comfortable with---my way is not better than yours, it is just mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sylie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that Fifi's death is casting doubt on her breeder. Somethings just happen. We want to know the reason, but perhaps the reason is not something we can understand.
> Fifi's vet phoned me yesterday to tell me results found by the lab. She said it was 12 pages long, but the final conclusion was that there was no known medical reason. I think of "sudden infant death syndrome." She was a very healthy dog. Here bloodwork was all good. The vets are disturbed and they want an answer too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sylvia, I don't see anyone on this thread saying anything negative about the breeder. I think it's good though ... and, especially for those who are considering another puppy ... to be asking as many questions as possible.
> 
> One question I have in regard to any breeder ... is how many litters do they have available at one time? And, if more than one litter ... how is that possible? Who cares for the puppies? I question when I see a longer waiting period for some breeders ... and, yet others seem to have a lot more puppies available within much shorter time frames.
Click to expand...

I almost never post on SM anymore because of this kind of garbage and talk intended to make others question reputable breeders. Not to call names, but Sandy has a problem with her dog that she got from a Hungarian breeder. (I think Hungarian, definitely not Shinemore). Even though her breeder has or had or has a Shinemore dog in her breeding program. Narae Lee did NOT breed the dog that produced Sandy's dog, but yet Sandy questions Shinemore's breeding. IMHO Sandy's beef should be with her own breeder, not Shinemore. That being said, Sylvia has said on FB and here on SM that her vet confirmed with pre-op bloodwork and with a necropsy that Fifi was completely healthy. So why is anyone questioning otherwise? I don't like negative talk behind anyone's back. Especially when that person (Shinemore) has no idea and no way of defending herself. If anyone here questions Narea's breeding program please, be kind enough to contact her and stop back stabbing. I will not be coming back here to see what kind of negative crap anyone has to say about me. If you need to reach me my email is: [email protected]
On FB I am Pat Pittman Clark. If the mods or anyone else feels the need to ban me, please delete all of my pictures first. 

Put blame where it is due, and stop trying to tarnish reputations.


----------



## mss

Adding, because I'm too late to edit: I found an anesthesia article on the WSU vet school website that discusses sedation prior to the insertion of a catheter. So perhaps it is more common or standard. I've learned something. Veterinary Anesthesia


----------



## Sylie

My precious puppy is dead. Now, please stop with why. She is dead and my heart is broken. Speculate all you want, but not where I can see it. Why not just confront me? Ask me if I interviewed my vet before the procedure. 
STOP SPECULATING ON WHY MY PUPPY IS DEAD.


----------



## TLR

I really feel bad that this thread has brought more pain to our dear Sylivia who has already had so much hurt these last couple of week. I also feel sad that this thread has unfairly made insinuations about a breeder without any evidence to substantiate their claim.


----------



## maggieh

This thread started asking about experiences with Shinemore, and those with her puppies have contributed valuable information about dealing with this breeder. Because it's going off-track, I'm going to close the thread. 

To the OP - all the best in your search for a puppy!


----------

